# Configurar el cortafuegos (firewall)...

## tirantloblanc

¿Sabéis de alguna guía que explique de manera clara como configurar el cortafuegos (iptables) para un usuario doméstico y sobretodo expliquen que módulos cargar del kernel?

Las que estoy leyendo lo explican bien, pero no dan muchos ejemplos, y además me estoy volviendo loco, porque me encuentro que algunas opciones  no las tengo disponibles por no haber compilado el modulo de tal opción, y de otras no me hacía falta tal módulo.

Gracias

----------

## Kamui-Chan

www.linuxguruz.org esta la secion de iptables con muchos ejemplos de configuracion   :Wink: 

----------

## tagore

Yo personalmente que no tengo mucha experiencia use el script narc  :Wink: 

Y por ahora me funciona bastante bien  :Smile: 

http://www.knowplace.org/netfilter/narc.html

----------

## humillo

Hay un excelente tutorial aqui:

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/articles.xml

Busca el de Linux 2.4 stateful firewall design (tutorial)

----------

## tirantloblanc

 *humillo wrote:*   

> Hay un excelente tutorial aqui:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/articles.xml
> 
> Busca el de Linux 2.4 stateful firewall design (tutorial)

 

Gracias! Había buscado por la doc. de gentoo, pero no había visto nada. Además esa página tiene un montón de artículos interesantes!!!!

----------

